# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Akt terrorist ne Paris: Sulmohet "Charlie Hebdo", 12 te vdekur

## semiku

*Sulmohen me armë zyrat e gazetës Charlie Hebdo, 12 të vdekur. Atentatorët: Do tia marrim hakun Profetit*

Dy persona të maskuar dhe të armatosur me kallashnikov dhe raketahedhës janë futur në zyrat e gazetës satirike Charlie Hebdo në Paris, duke shkaktuar një masakër të vërtetë. Autoritetet franceze flasin për të paktën 12 viktima, mes të cilëve gazetarë dhe 2 punonjës policie, si dhe 20 persona të plagosur. Mësohet se viktimë e sulmit ka mbetur edhe drejtori Stephan Charbonnier, i njohur me emrin Charb dhe tre prej karikaturistëve më të rëndësishëm të gazetës: Cabu, Tignous dhe Georges Wolinski. Dhjetëra punonjës të gazetës i shpëtuan sulmit duke u ngjitur në tarracën e godinës për tu shpëtuar plumbave.
Sipas dëshmitarëve në vendin e ngjarjes, atentatorët flisnin shumë mirë frengjisht dhe kanë hapur zjarr duke thirrur Do tia marrim hakun Profetit dhe Allahu Akbar. Pas kryerjes së krimit, autorët janë larguar menjëherë nga vendi i ngjarjes, ndërsa policia ka blinduar Parisin, për të bërë të mundur kapjen e tyre.
Gazeta franceze Charlie Hebdo njihet për shkrimet e saj satirike dhe provokuese, që mund të jenë bërë shkak për sulmin me kallashnikov mesditën e sotme. Rreth 15 minuta përpara sulmit, gazeta kishte publikuar në profilin e saj në Twitter një karikaturë të liderit të ISIS, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.

Por sulmi kundër selisë së Charlie Hebdo mund të ketë lidhje edhe me faqen e parë të numrit të saj të fundit, ku janë publikuar predikimet e shkrimtarit Houellebecq, i kritikuar për librin e tij Nënshtrimi, Në 2015 do të humbas dhëmbëtnë 2022 do të bëj Ramazanin!- shkruhet në kopertinë. Libri Nënshtrimi, i shkrimtarit francez shumë të kundërshtuar, u publikua sot, dhe parashikon ardhjen në pushtet të një partie myslimane në vitin 2022.

Presidenti Francez, Francois Hollande mbërriti menjëherë në vendin e ngjarjes, ndërsa ka thirrur një mbledhje urgjente të qeverisë. Presidenti tha se bëhet fjalë për një sulm terrorist kundër lirisë së Francës, ndërsa siguroi se autorët do të vendosën shumë shpejt përpara drejtësisë.
Kjo nuk është hera e parë që gazeta Charlie Hebdo vendoset në shënjestër të ekstremistëve islamikë. Tre vite më parë, në zyrat e gazetës shpërtheu një bombë molotov, për shkak të publikimit të karikaturave të profetit Muhamed.

- SHTËPIA E BARDHË DËNON SULMIN KUNDËR CHARLIE HEBDO
- CAMERON: JEMI ME POPULLIN FRANCEZ
- RENZI: DHUNA DO HUMBASË GJITHMONË KUNDËR DEMOKRACISË
- NATO: SOLIDARITET ME FRANCEN
- RAMA: TRISHTIM, SOLIDARITET, REVOLTË

----------


## Marya

charlie hebdo ishte sulmuar heren e fundit para 3 vjetesh me duket kur gazetaret kishin postuar nje karikature te nje  islamisti

----------


## semiku

Pamjet e vrasjes se policit.

----------


## semiku

> charlie hebdo ishte sulmuar heren e fundit para 3 vjetesh me duket kur gazetaret kishin postuar nje karikature te nje  islamisti


Po.

Ky eshte sulm mbi te gjithe evropen dhe vlerave qe prezenton ajo,pra eshte sulm edhe mbi ne si shqiptar.
Eshte Ceshtje kohe kur do te ndodh ndonje akt i tille edhe ne trojet shqiptare,nga ekstremistet dhe fundamentalistet islamik.
Kercenimet moti kohe jane bere.

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (07-01-2015),Meriamun (07-01-2015)

----------


## Qyfyre

Injoranca nuk ka kufi. Kur rritesh si kafshe eshte e veshtire te jetosh mes njerezve.

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (07-01-2015),goldian (07-01-2015)

----------


## EXODUS

Ka erdhur momenti, kur Perendimi duhet te tregohet i pameshirshem ne luften ndaj njemije e nje te zezave te *"Islamit"* ne pergjithesi dhe "produktit" te tij ne vecanti! 
Me kafshet e pyllit nuk behet kompromis, e as perpjekje (te destinuar per te deshtuar) per emancipim!
Ngjarje te tilla, me teper se revolte, te ndjellin fatin e nje lloj "Hiroshima te dyte" mbi djepin, lindjen e mesme...

Shpirtrat e te vdekurve i ndjekshin kemba kembes, perjetesisht......

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (07-01-2015)

----------


## dielli1

...islami:dhune,terror,terr,ferr,gjakderdhje,droge  ,muhamed-pedofil,vrasje ne emer te allahu,vetevrasje,jotoleranc,kamikazllek,martesa me te aferm,pabesi,tradhet,bukepermbyses,etj etj.,..
Europa,duhet te pastrohet njehere e mire prej ketyre funderrinash kafsh.Eshte koha qe Europa ti deboj te gjithe islamet nga kontinenti i perparuar(Europe),ngase islami kafsh,nuk duhet te kete vend nder njerez..

----------


## Darius

Kurbani i rradhes per fene e paqes. 

Ironia eshte qe vetem dje *PEGIDA* ne Gjermani eshte gjykuar is rraciste dhe protestoi pikerisht per kete gje dhe si zakonisht krahu i majte qe shkaterroi Europen me politiken e tij hipokrite te multikulturalizimit, llomotiti dhe u revoltua.

Ja pergjigja. Ta mbajne me shendet se i kane futur fitilat nje Europe te tere.

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (07-01-2015)

----------


## hot_prinz

Tmerr, por fajin e kane vete vendet perendimore, qe i tolerojne, i strehojne dhe u japin ndihma ketyre islamikeve.
Vendet perendimore duhen t'kontrollojne individet e dyshimte qe i kercnojne vlerat e vendit dhe o mos ti strehojne, 
o ti shqelmojne jashte vendit, zgjidhje tjeter s'do t'kete per ta.

----------

bili99 (08-01-2015),Marya (07-01-2015)

----------


## Marya

sa violente vidjoja , cfare kafsherie

----------


## CRASH

Karikatura e fundit nga Charlie doli e vertete  :perqeshje:  
Me dhimbset polici!  se sa per gazetare te tille qe e kerkojne vet!  :i terbuar:  Udha e mbare!

----------


## goldian

mir tju bahet se vet i kann strehu nga diktatura ne vendet e tyne 
e kann dit ato asadat se me cfar kafshesh kann te bajne 
nuk ka kohe per diskutime aspak Europa duhet te reagoje ne menyren me te shpejte te mundshme eshte e tmerrshme ja kush jane muslimanet 
tjetri te mban me buk ti i merr shpirtin

----------


## angmokio

Pamjet e videos me siper jane me teper se tmerr. Nje gjest te tille nuk mund ta bejne vetem kriminele qe jane te sprovuar me vrasje ne mase ndryshe nuk shpjegohet nje gjakftohtetesi e tille.

Kriminele si keta i kane hak burgjet e guantanamos e abu graib.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Prit se ka edhe me, me qindra mijera kane hyre neper Evrope, 
ku mjafton vetem 1% te kene mendjen per lesh, kusuri i dihet.
Eshte vetem çeshtje kohe! 
Por kur ti vije pergjigja ketyre sulmeve, ekstremistet e djathte do te djegin bashke me te thatin edhe te njomin!!!

Ps: Liria e fjales eshte e vetmja pergjigje kunder ekstremizmit islamik!

----------

Korcar-L1 (10-01-2015)

----------


## Wordless

U hodhën në sulm "mbrojtësit e kulturës së Europës"  :pa dhembe:  o Njerëz patetikë që ngriheni në mëngjes e bini në gjumë në darkë duke shfryrë vetëm kundra Islamit. Akoma nuk është vërtetuar nëse ishin Islamistë, Kryqzata apo Alien ata që e bënë këtë masakar. Kini mirsinë të duroni deri sa të dali përfundimi i ngjarjes dhe suluni pastaj me sharje, ofendime e çjerrje kundra fesë Islame që po ju zë frymën pa e kuptuar.

Mendimi im :

Unë jam pro homogjenizimit të Europës. Gjithsecili në shtëpinë e vet..!

----------


## Archon

Ngjarje e tmershme

Tek po i hidhja nje sy komenteve neper rrjetet sociale vura re shume komente te tipit "mire ja bene",etj.Dhe mu kujtuan pamjet e botes arabe ne feste pas sulmeve te 11 shtatorit.Mbase nje dite,mund te kemi edhe ketu njerez qe do dalin neper sheshe te festojne neper ngjarje te tilla.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Mos valle po therrisnin ; 
1. Indipendece e Katalonjes...
2. Liri e Irlandes se Veriut,
3. Liri per Tibetin,
4. Rrofte Lega Nord!
5. rrofte zapata apo ceguevara...
??????????????????????????????????

Ekstremistet edhe pse te maskuar, njihen pasi kur eksitohen pellasin ( pjerdhin ) parrullen aq te dashur pe ata...!
Ndaj nuk ka keqkuptime. 
Gjithesesi, mund te jen edhe balliste qe te veshur si partizan neve te hutohemi e ti marrim per balliste......, pse jo?!
Pershendetje

----------


## hot_prinz

> U hodhën në sulm "mbrojtësit e kulturës së Europës"  o Njerëz patetikë që ngriheni në mëngjes e bini në gjumë në darkë duke shfryrë vetëm kundra Islamit. *Akoma nuk është vërtetuar nëse ishin Islamistë*, Kryqzata apo Alien ata që e bënë këtë masakar. Kini mirsinë të duroni deri sa të dali përfundimi i ngjarjes dhe suluni pastaj me sharje, ofendime e çjerrje kundra fesë Islame që po ju zë frymën pa e kuptuar.
> 
> Mendimi im :
> 
> Unë jam pro homogjenizimit të Europës. Gjithsecili në shtëpinë e vet..!


Wordless, 

me duket se paske lexuar lajmin ne tersi. Lexoje edhe njehere kete pasazhe nga lajmi:




> Sipas dëshmitarëve në vendin e ngjarjes, atentatorët flisnin shumë mirë frengjisht dhe *kanë hapur zjarr duke thirrur “Do t’ia marrim hakun Profetit” dhe “Allahu Akbar”.* Pas kryerjes së krimit, autorët janë larguar menjëherë nga vendi i ngjarjes, ndërsa policia ka blinduar Parisin, për të bërë të mundur kapjen e tyre.


Dhe na e spjego se si eshte e mundur t'jene alinene.

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (07-01-2015)

----------


## skender76

> Prit se ka edhe me, me qindra mijera kane hyre neper Evrope, 
> ku mjafton vetem 1% te kene mendjen per lesh, kusuri i dihet.
> Eshte vetem çeshtje kohe! 
> Por kur ti vije pergjigja ketyre sulmeve, ekstremistet e djathte do te djegin bashke me te thatin edhe te njomin!!!
> 
> Ps: Liria e fjales eshte e vetmja pergjigje kunder ekstremizmit islamik!


Njerzit jetojne ne dimensione te ndryshme.
Ne perendim i thua qe e ke gruan seksi e te thone faleminderit, ne Shqiperi esht pak ndryshe....

Rrespekti per besimin/kulturen e tjetrit nuk esht asnjehere i tepert.

----------


## Ceni-1

Ai qe e bene krimin quhet kriminel , dhe ndaj krimineleve duhet te kemi zero tolerance . Te gjykojme per kete krim te ndodhure ne France eshte ende heret , motivi dhe autoret e vrasjeve ende nuk dihen saktesisht , prandaj duhet te jemi me te permbajtur ne theniet dhe deklaratat tona . Keto akte kriminale te vrasjeve qe po ndodhin si ne Shiperi , e sot ne France duhet denuar . Dhe asgje nuk do ti denojne ligjet keta njerez ne kete bote , sa do ti denoj Zoti ne boten tjeret me xhehnem te pergjitheshem . Zoti na largofte prej te keqiave te djallit te mallkuar .

----------

